# Glueing Wood Slabs to Make a Blank



## acmaclaren (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm new to turning and need some help. I was able to get a lot of scrap wood to make pens. I want to make a pen as a thank you for this person. I have a small slab of yew wood that's 1/2-inch thick by 8-inches long by 4-inches wide. I want to glue layers of the wood to create the size blank I need for the pen (3/4-inch by 5-inches). What is the best glue for this application? I have Tite Bond II & III, thin & medium CA and 2-part epoxy. I plan to get his name laser engraved into it. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 24, 2016)

Wood to wood I always use Titebond II. If the woods are oily you need to wipe down with acetone. Not mineral spirits, acetone.


----------



## acmaclaren (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you. I'm going to work on thia tomorrow.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 24, 2016)

Just make sure your mating glue surfaces are flat for a good tight fit. Even if the wood is planed, smoothing with a disc sander or on a piece of sandpaper on a flat surface will help.

Good luck!


----------



## acmaclaren (Sep 25, 2016)

Okay, good to know. I'll take my disc sander to it before glueing.


----------



## donstephan (Sep 25, 2016)

Not everyone thinks it is necessary, I like to brush the glue on all surfaces or apply to one surface and then rub them together until all areas are wet with the glue.  Then clamp firmly.


----------



## acmaclaren (Sep 26, 2016)

donstephan said:


> Not everyone thinks it is necessary, I like to brush the glue on all surfaces or apply to one surface and then rub them together until all areas are wet with the glue.  Then clamp firmly.



I'll be sure to use your glueing technique. I'll make sure I clamp them together firmly. I only have this 1 slab, so I really want it to  come out well.


----------



## MDWine (Sep 27, 2016)

One of my first pens was YEW, it was a nice pen.
I hope you'll post your results here, I'd love to see it.

Good luck!


----------



## farmer (Sep 27, 2016)

*Glueing*

My vote is west systems 105/206 2 part epoxy slow drying.
Stronger then any glue IMO and will last for years ( Decades )where many glues and most 5 minute epoxies do not..
You want thin epoxy that will seep into the pores of the wood .
You need slow drying epoxy so the epoxy has time to seep into the pores of the wood.
West systems 105/206 epoxy has a one hr working time .
That means it starts to set up after 1 hour ...

You need flat straight cuts so you don't have glue lines .


----------

